# vacuum delivery - can we use O80 for vacuum delivery



## lbarbar (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello ...

can we use O80 for vacuum delivery?

if not what code should i use?
i found this code:
O66.5         Attempted application of vacuum extractor and forceps
                   Attempted application of vacuum or forceps, with subsequent delivery by forceps or cesarean delivery

but in the case i am coding they didn't use forceps they did episiotomy

how should i code this


----------



## denisegu (Apr 8, 2016)

I would use P03.3 for the code.


----------



## lbarbar (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you PMdenisegu for your reply, but i am talking about the mother's record not the baby .......


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, O80.  Vacuum is considered minimal assistance.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 17, 2016)

*why?*

why did the provider do an episiotomy? this may change the code, O80 is only use for normal pregnancy and no other O codes should be coded along with O80


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 18, 2016)

Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com said:


> why did the provider do an episiotomy? this may change the code, O80 is only use for normal pregnancy and no other O codes should be coded along with O80



O80 is with or without an episiotomy.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 19, 2016)

*O80*

the patient might have a complication during delivery that's why the provider perform an episiotomy, for example the newborn might be large for dates or an obstruction occurs, you can't code O80 if there are condition that will affect pregnancy, labor, delivery, and/or puerperium


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 21, 2016)

*vacuum delivery*

Will not code 080 (Encounter for full term uncomplicated delivery) Query the physician to determine the reason why the vacuum extraction, ventouse and/or forceps delivery was performed.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------

